# iPad 12,9 - Taille à l’usage



## CaptainBinouz (2 Janvier 2021)

Salut,
Je me tâte à acheter le grand iPad Pro car je lis beaucoup de bande dessinées sur mon 10,5 actuel et c’est parfois trop petit.
Lais ma question pour ce qui ont ce (très) grand iPad est la suivante :
Au quotidien, n’est ce pas trop grand à l’usage ?
Par exemple, comme je lis aussi pas mal de romans, n’est-ce pas trop grand pour ça ?
Vous-même lisez vous des romans dessus ?
Et pour les jeux en général, qu’en pensez-vous ?

Je me doute que pour les apps de dessins, d’outils pros, BD et beaucoup de choses c’est top mais ma question concerne plutôt le confort relatif pour les activités pour lesquelles ont peut l’imaginer TROP grand.
Merci de me conseiller à ce sujet )


----------



## Gwen (3 Janvier 2021)

Au début, j’ai trouvé ça grand, passant d’un iPad classique au pro qui venait de sortir. Néanmoins, je ne l’ai jamais trouvé trop grand.
Pour les romans, j’affiche généralement deux pages cote à côté et j’aime cette sensation de « vrais«  livre. Il est plus lourd que les autres iPad mais son poids et sont encombrement ne sont pas rédhibitoire. Prends une BD en main, tu auras à peu prêt la même sensation, ça te permettra de te faire une idée.


----------



## CaptainBinouz (3 Janvier 2021)

Ah oui je n’avais pas pensé à l’affichage double pages pour le lecteur du roman.
Merci beaucoup pour ton partage d’expérience !
Je suis toujours dans le doute alors les avis d’autres utilisateurs sont les bienvenus aussi


----------



## guymauve (3 Janvier 2021)

Même expérience pour moi. 

Au début c’est déroutant et maintenant je me dis que s’il y avait plus grand, j’y réfléchirais


----------



## CaptainBinouz (3 Janvier 2021)

Plus grand que le 12,9 ??
Je pense que vu l’encombrement et le poids que ce serait, un laptop deviendrait plus adapté à ce stade non ?
Merci en tout cas pour ton expérience.
Joues-tu aux jeux et lis-tu des romans sur cet iPad géant ?
Qu’en est-il pour ces usages ?

Et son poids n’est-il pas fatiguant à la longue ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Janvier 2021)

Perso, je trouvais le 12.9" trop grand. Résultat, je l'utilisais quasiment comme un macbook sur mon bureau et je le tenais très peu en main. Résultat, je l'ai revendu (un modèle 2018).
J'attends des information sur un nouveau modèle cette année pour me laisser tenter par un 11".
Perso, je préfère la lecture en mode portrait que paysage, donc cela me conviendra bien plus.


----------



## CaptainBinouz (3 Janvier 2021)

Merci Ecatomb. Oui, j’avoue que je crains d’avoir le même ressenti que vous.
Il n’y a que pour la lecture de mes BD format Franco/Belge que j’ai cette tentation...
Car pour le coup l’iPad « classique » (j’ai le pro 10.5) est un peu limite.
Je dessine aussi un peu et là je me dis que le 12,9 peut être super.
Pour tout le reste j’ai peur de faire la même expérience que vous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Janvier 2021)

Que donne le pro 10.5 en mode paysage pour les bd ? Ne pas afficher la totalité, mais ligne par ligne.

Pour le dessin à plat, la version 12.9" sera par contre clairement meilleure.


----------



## Gwen (4 Janvier 2021)

Je déteste afficher les pages de BD tronqués. J'ai l'impression que la lecture est fastidieuse. C'est pourquoi je privilégie mon 12,9 pour afficher les pages complètes.


----------



## CaptainBinouz (6 Janvier 2021)

Oui pour le coup, pour la BD, zoomer et dezoomer en permanence est assez désagréable, et en mode paysage sur le 10.5 même pas envisageable pour moi...


----------



## ibabar (6 Janvier 2021)

Je ne comprends pas que les éditeurs de BD n’aient pas inventé un format « dynamique » comme le epub dont on peut ajuster la police, la taille de caractère et qui s’adapte parfaitement à tous les écrans.
On pourrait tout à fait imaginer un défilement de BD case par case sur un iPhone, plutôt qu’un bête PDF minuscule et qui effectivement ne commence à s’exploiter que sur du 12.9’

Bien sûr on en veut plus en terme d’affichage mais poids et mobilité sont aussi importants.
Je reste persuadé que l’iPad mini est le format idéal pour des livres (« écrits ») ou pour du contenu de manière générale (photos, YouTube, Safari...), ne serait-ce que par son poids contenu et sa prise en main (une main possible) mais aussi par son ratio 4/3 (un iPhone max s’approche en diagonale mais dans un format « ticket de caisse » plutôt adapté à du scroll sans fin pour les réseaux - dit - sociaux).
J’ai eu un 12.9’ v1 (avec les bordures et TouchID) et plus récemment un Pro 2020 11’, et j’ai vraiment du mal avec la tenue à bout de bras que je trouve très vite fatiguante: certes on peut la rapprocher du poids d’une BD mais ça n’est pas comparable en terme de préhension.


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> On pourrait tout à fait imaginer un défilement de BD case par case sur un iPhone, plutôt qu’un bête PDF minuscule


ça existe depuis des années. Comixologie fait ça très bien. Ave Comics utilisait également ce système, mais la société Aquafada à disparu avec sa technologie.


----------



## CaptainBinouz (9 Janvier 2021)

Je pense que tu ne dois pas lire beaucoup de BD pour avoir cette vision des choses [emoji6]
Malheureusement ce n’est pas si simple et ce que tu décris comme ce que tu penses être une bonne idée, serait en réalité très désagréable en lecture, sans compter le fait que beaucoup de BD ne sont pas qu’un enchaînement basique et ordonné de cases simples.

Concernant les apps dont parle Gwen, je les ai supprimés très vite après les avoir essayées.
On sent tout de suite que c’est le genre d’idées que peuvent avoir les mauvais éditeurs mais qui sont totalement contradictoires avec la vision des auteurs.
Et franchement désagréables à l’usage, pour moi en tout cas.
Je n’ai rien trouvé de mieux que l’app Livres d’origine pour le moment.


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2021)

La plupart des applications qui font du case par case laissent également la possibilité de lire la page entière heureusement.

c’est intéressant pour lire quelque titres sur iPhone et les relirez correctement sur iPad  

sinon, c’est vrais que toutes les BD ne sont pas adapté à ce format.


----------



## ibabar (9 Janvier 2021)

CaptainBinouz a dit:


> Je pense que tu ne dois pas lire beaucoup de BD pour avoir cette vision des choses


Si la remarque s'adresse en réponse à ma suggestion de faire du case par case, effectivement je ne lis pas de BD 

Mais bon, c'est comme un bouquin: je trouve ça moins confortable de lire sur support numérique mais j'ai plus encore de plaisir de ne pas avoir des montagnes de papier qui s'entasse dans des cartons ou grimpent sur les murs, je trouve ça moins confortable de lire un .epub sur iPhone mais quel confort de tenir un appareil pas trop lourd à bout de bras et de pouvoir tourner les pages de la même main, je trouve ça moins confortable de lire sur iPhone que sur Kindle mais quel plaisir de ne pas avoir un appareil de plus (à charger en contenus et à charger en batterie).


----------



## CaptainBinouz (9 Janvier 2021)

-


----------



## CaptainBinouz (9 Janvier 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> Si la remarque s'adresse en réponse à ma suggestion de faire du case par case, effectivement je ne lis pas de BD



Oui c’était par rapport à ça 


Mais moi je trouve la lecture sur iPad très agréable !
Mais juste, l’écran du 10.5 un peu petit pour de nombreuses BD...
D’où ma question initiale [emoji6]


----------

